# Calendars



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

I noticed the calendars listing members' birthdays stopped at December 2020. 

Has this function been discontinued?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

Now that you mention it, I vaguely remember that there was a calendar of birthdays. I don't remember where it was / is. I generally look at the little list of today's birthdays on the right, on the "Power Users" page.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

msmofet said:


> View attachment 46161
> 
> 
> View attachment 46160



OK. Can you access the April 2021 calendar? I can't.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 2, 2021)

No, just by the day.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

msmofet said:


> View attachment 46161
> 
> 
> View attachment 46160



Yup, that's what I was talking about - that list on the right of today's birthdays in the second screenshot. But, I am sure I remember a calendar view of birthdays. That's what I can't find anymore.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks lie this:


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Looks lie this:
> 
> View attachment 46167



That's pretty much what I remember. Where do I find it?

Edit: Never mind. I found it.  It's in the blue bar near the top of the page.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

taxlady said:


> That's pretty much what I remember. Where do I find it?



There's a "calendar" option in the menu bar at the top of the home page.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> There's a "calendar" option in the menu bar at the top of the home page.


Thanks. There is also a link on this page called "Calendar". I guess it was too easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2021)

yup, stops Dec 2020.  Don't know why.  Built into program.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm not particularly concerned. Just curious. As long as the birthdays keep listing.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 2, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not particularly concerned. Just curious. As long as the birthdays keep listing.



I think we are canceling all birthdays from here on out...


----------



## Janet H (Apr 2, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> I think we are canceling all birthdays from here on out...



No - I LIKE cake...

The calendar is fixed


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 2, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> I think we are canceling all birthdays from here on out...



I'm not ready to stop having birthdays just yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2021)

Just remove October...I'm too young to be in my sixties.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 2, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just remove October...I'm too young to be in my sixties.



But I want me loot and cake....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> But I want me loot and cake....



There's a Pirate Day for that!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

Janet H said:


> No - I LIKE cake...
> 
> The calendar is fixed



Yay! Thank you.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> I think we are canceling all birthdays from here on out...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just remove October...I'm too young to be in my sixties.





FrankZ said:


> But I want me loot and cake....



So, which is it Frank? Cancel birthdays or keep 'em for the loot and cake?


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2021)

He likes his loot and cake.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 3, 2021)

taxlady said:


> So, which is it Frank? Cancel birthdays or keep 'em for the loot and cake?



Well obviously we keep the October ones.  It's the only sane thing to do.


----------

